# What plating do you use most often?



## arjudy (Dec 1, 2005)

What plating do you use most often?


----------



## alamocdc (Dec 1, 2005)

Chrome


----------



## Malkusr (Dec 1, 2005)

Im a fan of chrome too.


----------



## JimGo (Dec 1, 2005)

In the process of switching over to Ti Gold for all my platings.  I have some 24K, and it wears off WAY too quickly.  I used to think the cheaper kits were a better value; now I realize that I won't have to replace the components anywhere near as often with the Ti, and that's going to be cheaper in the long run.


----------



## vick (Dec 2, 2005)

my favorite is chrome


----------



## mrcook4570 (Dec 2, 2005)

My favorite is the rhodium plating on the gent/jr gent as it also features 22k accents.


----------



## rtjw (Dec 2, 2005)

I am geting more into Platinum but prolly still do more 10k than anything, but I have been upset with the lasting of 10k.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Dec 2, 2005)

My early pens were all 24K in Slimlines, Upgrade in Europeans and TN in Barons. From here on all will be TN. Preferred color is gold but like the satin pearl for a choice and some woods do better with it. Occasionally a black TN or silver color.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Dec 2, 2005)

If gold is the color of choice, I do only Titanium Gold pens for several years now. After I have seen how fast 24 K, Standard and Upgrade gold wear away in only weeks or months, I have decided only to use Ti Nitride   (commonly called Titanium Gold) coated pen kits. Then I use the Platinum  and Black Titanium plated kits, and just rarely I use Chrome or Satin Nickel.
Better platings costs you a bit more, but you have a satisfied customer that does not come back disappointed after a few weeks he purchased his pen. This has happened to me, and I replaced the clip in question twice, then I gave the customer a new (free) pen made from TitaniumAU plated kit and he is happy now for years and has bought some more pens from me.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Dec 2, 2005)

So far, this is interesting. I wonder how actual sales figures compare to these results. My guess is that 24K is 90% of sales.


----------



## Ligget (Dec 2, 2005)

I love chrome too!![][][]


----------



## wayneis (Dec 3, 2005)

I do far more Platinum and or Sterling Silver than anything else, in fact I wish that more kits were offered in Sterling.  Most people here think that those are richer looking metals.  Next would come Titanium Gold and then Black Titanium.  I don't do 10k or 24K unless it is the only finish offered and the customer wants, understands the risks and excepts them.  Most Men want Plat. or Sterling and the Ladies seem to like Ti. Gold the best.

Wayne


----------



## wayneis (Dec 3, 2005)

Frank,

Where did you get that 24K is 90% of sales?  Is that your figures?  From what I see here it is either Chrome or Titanium gold.  I mean if most people do not use 24K gold how can it be 90% of sales.

Wayne



> _Originally posted by Rifleman_
> <br />So far, this is interesting. I wonder how actual sales figures compare to these results. My guess is that 24K is 90% of sales.


----------



## Old Griz (Dec 3, 2005)

My primary platings are TN Gold, Platinum and Black TN... my secondary sellers are Satin Gold and Chrome..
Like Wayne, I really like Sterling also..
I absolutely refuse to use 24K because of the brassing factor and 10K is not much better.


----------



## YoYoSpin (Dec 3, 2005)

Chrome!


----------



## Dario (Dec 3, 2005)

I mostly buy TN Gold and Platinum now.  Chrome when I want a cheaper kit version.

One question about 22K though...I've made close to 200 of these (7mm slimlines and Euro, both I hardly make anymore) and yet to see one that lost it's plating.  

Was I just lucky?  Most of my officemates have my pens and I see some of them daily. A few are 18 months old but most are a year old now.  

Note that I bought most of the kit from Ernie at Beartooth.  The Euro's finish didn't look perfect but the plating sure are holding!!!  (atleast a lot longer than most of you are saying).


----------



## mrcook4570 (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wayneis_
> <br />  I mean if most people do not use 24K gold how can it be 90% of sales.



The members of IAP represent only a small fraction of all penturners.  Nearly all of the pens that I have seen at craft shows have been 24k.  Once in a while, someone will also have some pens in satin nickel.

That said, I don't know the actual numbers.  Perhaps some of our suppliers could enlighten us []


----------



## Spike (Dec 5, 2005)

I really like the black Ti for my pen that I keep.


----------



## chigdon (Dec 5, 2005)

Chrome!


----------



## bradh (Jan 19, 2006)

It is hard to find anything other than 24k here in Canada unless I order out the US.
Brad
www.hardingpens.com


----------



## Johnathan (Feb 9, 2006)

It seems to me that the rhodium/chrome/silver is much more popular with younger individuals and that the golds are for the more seasoned individual. Maybe that's just me, I love both. I like the look of the Rhodium/gold combo on pens like the Gentleman, Statesman, and the new Emperor.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Feb 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wayneis_
> <br />Frank,
> 
> Where did you get that 24K is 90% of sales?  Is that your figures?  From what I see here it is either Chrome or Titanium gold.  I mean if most people do not use 24K gold how can it be 90% of sales.
> ...



Long time to reply. I didn't "get" that anywhere. I said that was my guess. I base that on the presumption that most penturners are not heavily into doing just pens and are beginners who don't know a Ti from a 24K. 24K is cheap, slimline kits are cheap, beginners are usually cheap. It would be interesting to see sales figures from the major suppliers. I do believe my guess is accurate and that 24k slimline kits are far and away the biggest sellers. Agreed not with those here.


----------



## RogerGarrett (May 15, 2006)

> 24K is cheap, slimline kits are cheap, beginners are usually cheap.



Well, I like to think of myself as offering a financially thrifty and more economical alternative with 24K. [] Having said that, most of mine are now the upgrade or 10K gold - and I've moved into Black Titanium lately.[] I received a nice Rhodium Jr. Gent as a gift from one of you recently, and I was struck by it's very durable and simple yet elegant plating - and it contrasted so nicely with the African Blackwood.........this will be another choice for me in the next month or two.

Best,
Roger Garrett


----------



## huntersilver (May 15, 2006)

I use 10k or upgraded gold as well as some Titanium.

I try to point out the benefits of longer lasting wear of the
Ti, but many of my customers opt out for the 10K, at least I 
was able to educate them on platings.

I am surprised that the cost of kits has not gone up due to the
cost of gold.


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (May 15, 2006)

I suspect the actual $$ value of the gold used in a kit is almost negligible compared to the cost of running the whole plating operation. Would the actual gold in a pen kit be more than a couple of pennies? Just a guess on my part.


----------



## GBusardo (May 16, 2006)

I used mostly 24K and satin nickel.  I really like the look of the satin nickle and I am slowly going for more of a 10k plating for the gold. I use a 10K comfort kit for work every day for two or three months and have seen no sign of wear or scratches. I tried a few satin gold kits, not sure if I like them. 

Dario, did you mean 24K?  not 22?  The only thing i have noticed with the 24K is that it scratches verrrrrrry easily.


----------



## dubdrvrkev (May 16, 2006)

Chrome here too! I think chrome doesn't get the respect it deserves as a plating. It may not be exotic but it sure holds up.


----------



## OSCAR15 (May 16, 2006)

I have used rhodium quite a bit....similar to chrome, but I think it is more resistant to scratches....
Priced similar to Ti.


----------



## Tom McMillan (May 16, 2006)

Lately, I've been using a lot of Chrome.  In fact I've purchased some Platinum (Rhodium) kits, but I haven't been able to tell the difference between the Chrome & Rhodium??  I haven't experienced problems with Chrome scratching---have you seen scratches Oscar or others on Chrome??


----------



## kent4Him (May 21, 2006)

I sell mostly 10k.  I'd like to move to titanium, but my customers like the Artisan band more than the better plating and extra cost.  I really like Rhodium and have also done well with satin nickel.


----------



## Rojo22 (Jul 18, 2006)

Gold used to be a majority of the sales, but chrome has been making at least 50% of recent sales.  I think it depends on what woods you pair the kit up with, but customers are going through a chrome fad right now with my kits.....


----------

